# New to the board



## chicanovl (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello just a little intro for me, I"m used to be on the boards quite a bit back in the early 2000's. I see and read that a lot has changed. If any of the old people from Hard-n-ripped are on here hit me up. and the board looks nice guys


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*chicanovl* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM man


----------



## chicanovl (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the welcome


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thanks, Prince works his ass off to keep thing interesting and updated.


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Enjoy the forum and welcome aboard!


----------



## juicemeup (Jul 4, 2011)

welcome


----------



## vortex (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to IM!! Wow you're a lucky guy, only 5 posts and you the princess of IM reps you, way to go!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

This is the place to be!


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## chicanovl (Jul 20, 2011)

thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------

